# Hello, new from NY



## TDI (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey there everyone, Been browsing the forums for a few weeks here and love it. 
There appears to be a wealth of knowledge to be found here about bees and beekeeping. And for that I am grateful! 
Looking forward to interacting and learning so much more as I venture my way into the world of beekeeping.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome! You will love this site for sure. I read it like the newspaper....actually I read it way more. 

Where is Broome County?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, I know you will enjoy.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

Welcome! I have a beeyard in northern Broome county:lookout: Its a good place to make honey most years. Its mighty cold there right now. bees are all hunkered down.:w
Nick
gridleyhollow.com


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

Welcome TDI. Im sure you will find most of the info you need here...and probably a LOT more! I am south of Syracuse. In the land of snow! I have relatives in the Broome Co area. I hope you enjoy your foray in to bees.
Ray


----------



## TDI (Dec 25, 2014)

lakebilly said:


> Where is Broome County?


Southern Tier region of the ny state.

Thanks everyone


----------



## TDI (Dec 25, 2014)

funwithbees said:


> Welcome! I have a beeyard in northern Broome county:lookout: Its a good place to make honey most years. Its mighty cold there right now. bees are all hunkered down.:w
> Nick
> gridleyhollow.com


Just checked out your website Nick, very nice. I'm also from Northern Broome. 
I also see your near Greek Peak in Virgil and I think remember seeing your place on the way there a time or two.


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

Greek peak is a favorite hangout for us being we only have 2 seasons here. Winter and July 4th! Might venture there today for a few runs down the mountain. 10F , windy and lake effect. But then again ,might not. Might be a good day to work in the warm honey house, or read bee source! Could use a couple of feet to bury our hives. They sure winter better that way.
Nick
gridleyhollow.com


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

TDI said:


> Hey there everyone, Been browsing the forums for a few weeks here and love it.
> There appears to be a wealth of knowledge to be found here about bees and beekeeping. And for that I am grateful!
> Looking forward to interacting and learning so much more as I venture my way into the world of beekeeping.


Hi TDI and welcome! I am right next door to you in Delaware County! Are you a member of the Southern Tier Beeks? If not they have a great Beekeeping Club. Debbie Corcoran


----------

